#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭 獸化實驗室 版主

## 龍龍

因無力管制 獸化實驗室  深感無奈 故請辭版主一職謝謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

已同意龍龍的申請

非常感謝龍龍過去所提供的獸裝製作資料、影片及各種貢獻

希望未來繼續為了毛毛而努力

----------

